# Gentoo is really slow on dual Xeon 2.66 Ghz

## gladex

I just installed gentoo a while ago on a new 2xXeon 2.66 system with 2 GB of RAM (ASUS PC-DL motherboard)

Today I installed essentially the same setup but on an Athlon XP 2700+ with 1 GB of RAM

Memory is DDR333 in both cases, but i notice the athlon is *much* faster than the dual xeon. I am using -O3 optimization with -march=pentium4 or -march=athlon-xp. 

My biggest problem is that when i boot the dual xeon gig, it literally takes 10 minutes to start up. I don't hit the runlevel startup scripts until 3 or 4 minutes into it. Each thing it starts takes 10-20 seconds.  The athlon startsup in around 30 seconds and just zips past everything.

I know the athlon 2700+ may be a bit faster than a single Xeon, but i don't quite understand why it would be so much faster than 2 of them (i've tried booting with a single cpu kernel, but its still slow)

I remember when I had rh9 on the dual xeon and it ran pretty fast especially during startup, so i was wondering if anyone has run into anything like this and if it has to do with optimizations not working properly.

Any help or advice would be appreciated.

I'm running 2.6.8.1 on both machines, on the xeon's (SMP for 4 cpus, HT aware).

Thanks

----------

## hardcore

Where exactly are you experiencing said boot problems, any particular device being loaded, etc?

Did you compile the kernel with the proper cpu parameters, ie Pentium 4, PC-compatible?  Enable High-Mem support.

Post your .config file if you can please, and any other hardware in your system.

----------

## rush_ad

your make.conf is not well done

----------

## gladex

Its slow generally, every service seems to take forever. Configure takes forever as well -- I think my original P3 800 runs a few things faster

I timed /sbin/runscript, and I get 1 sec+ even without a boot script

$ time /sbin/runscript > /dev/null 2>&1

real    0m1.155s

user    0m1.128s

sys     0m0.028s

make.conf:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

# Class 3 Optimization for P4

# !! Class 3 Optimization failed on package fbset!

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# Gentoo mirror

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.clarkson.edu/pub/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.ccccom.com ftp://206.75.217.181/"

# # of CPUs + 1

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

# USE keywords

USE="x86 shared oss alsa esd arts avi berkdb crypt cups encode foomaticdb dba gdbm dbm db2 dbx odbc gif gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml imlib jpeg kde gnome libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif lesstif mpeg xvid ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib png tiff python perl qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl svga tcpd truetype X xml2 xsl xmms xv zlib bcmath cdr ctype curl divx4linux dvd exif ftp gd mhash postgres mysql mysqli samba tcltk usb xpm dio cscope maildir mmap mmx mmx2 sse sse2 -php -java -emacs -emacs-w3 -apm -3dfx"

# Use different directory for ebuilds

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/data"

.config:

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

# CONFIG_MD_RAID6 is not set

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=y

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_6x11=y

CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

#

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

#

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE=m

CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_TIGL=m

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

# CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y

----------

## sireyessire

the crypto options will not help you to get a faster computer!

btw, does the DMA is activated on your dual-xeon computer?

----------

## hardcore

Bah stupid sleepyness!  Post the results of hdparm 

```
hdparm /dev/hdX

hdparm -tT /dev/hdX
```

Where /dev/hdX is your hard drive

----------

## gladex

hdparm -tT /dev/hda:

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   2320 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1159.60 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  160 MB in  3.04 seconds =  52.69 MB/sec

hdparm /dev/hda:

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 241254720, start = 0

dmesg:

 Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.66GHz stepping 05

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1462.65 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

masked ExtINT on CPU#1

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Calibrating delay loop... 5341.18 BogoMIPS

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.66GHz stepping 05

Booting processor 2/6 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#2

masked ExtINT on CPU#2

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Calibrating delay loop... 5341.18 BogoMIPS

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 3

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#2.

CPU2: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU2: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU2: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.66GHz stepping 05

Booting processor 3/7 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#3

masked ExtINT on CPU#3

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Calibrating delay loop... 5341.18 BogoMIPS

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 3

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#3.

CPU3: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU3: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU3: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.66GHz stepping 05

Total of 4 processors activated (21299.20 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 4-0, 4-16, 4-17, 4-18, 4-19, 4-20, 4-21, 4-22, 4-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2672.0364 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 133.0618 MHz.

checking TSC synchronization across 4 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 4 CPUs

CPU0:  online

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 1 2

  domain 1: span f

   groups: 3 c

CPU1:  online

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 2 1

  domain 1: span f

   groups: 3 c

CPU2:  online

 domain 0: span c

  groups: 4 8

  domain 1: span f

   groups: c 3

CPU3:  online

 domain 0: span c

  groups: 8 4

  domain 1: span f

   groups: c 3

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb7f0, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:04.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:0b.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #4 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #4......

.... register #00: 04000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 04

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:   

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 00F 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 00F 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 00F 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 00F 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 00F 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 00F 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 00F 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 00F 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 00F 0F  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 00F 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 00F 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 00F 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 00F 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 00F 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 00F 0F  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 00F 0F  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 11 00F 0F  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

 12 00F 0F  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 13 00F 0F  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 14 00F 0F  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 15 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 00F 0F  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xf8808000, size 1536k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x8, linelength=1024, pages=3

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f060

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Starting balanced_irq

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

udf: registering filesystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports C1)

ACPI: Processor [CPU3] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (37 C)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 5.2.52-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:01.0 to 64

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: IC35L120AVV207-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: OPTORITE CD-RW CW4802, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1202, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

PDC20269: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:03:0b.0

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:0b.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PDC20269: chipset revision 2

PDC20269: 100% native mode on irq 23

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0x9c00-0x9c07, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0x9c08-0x9c0f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hde: Maxtor 6Y200P0, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0x8c00-0x8c07,0x9002 on irq 23

hdg: Maxtor 6Y200P0, ATA DISK drive

ide3 at 0x9400-0x9407,0x9802 on irq 23

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 241254720 sectors (123522 MB) w/1821KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hde: max request size: 1024KiB

hde: 398297088 sectors (203928 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=24792/255/63, UDMA(133)

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

hdg: max request size: 1024KiB

hdg: 398297088 sectors (203928 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=24792/255/63, UDMA(133)

 /dev/ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0: p1

hdc: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, DMA

libata version 1.02 loaded.

sata_promise version 1.00

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:04.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF89AE200 ctl 0xF89AE238 bmdma 0x0 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF89AE280 ctl 0xF89AE2B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 23

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi0 : sata_promise

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_promise

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[20]  MMIO=[fb029000-fb0297ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem f89d8000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

I2O Core - (C) Copyright 1999 Red Hat Software

I2O: Event thread created as pid 180

i2o: Checking for PCI I2O controllers...

I2O configuration manager v 0.04.

  (C) Copyright 1999 Red Hat Software

I2O Block Storage OSM v0.9

   (c) Copyright 1999-2001 Red Hat Software.

i2o_block: Checking for Boot device...

i2o_block: Checking for I2O Block devices...

i2o_scsi.c: Version 0.1.2

  chain_pool: 0 bytes @ f7c9eda0

  (512 byte buffers X 4 can_queue X 0 i2o controllers)

device-mapper: 4.1.0-ioctl (2003-12-10) initialised: dm@uk.sistina.com

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

AC'97 0 analog subsections not ready

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49362 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel ICH5 at 0xfc101000, irq 17

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 16384 buckets, 128Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8192 buckets, 65536 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ReiserFS: hda1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e0180000868556]

ReiserFS: hda1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda1: journal params: device hda1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda1: checking transaction log (hda1)

ReiserFS: hda1: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 196k freed

Adding 3911816k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: dm-0: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: dm-0: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: dm-0: journal params: device dm-0, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: dm-0: checking transaction log (dm-0)

ReiserFS: dm-0: Using r5 hash to sort names

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:55:38 PDT 2004

----------

## hardcore

Wow this is really strange.  Most of the things I've thought that it could be aren't it lol. Definately not a dma issue.  I'm a bit stumped, I'll get back to you if I think of anything.

----------

## Nutterpc

/me raises hand

If ye be kind enough sire, to contact me on MSN, I can assist thee in fixing said issues  :Smile: 

Lookin at the configs you provided, the answer has been spotted, and a few things you could do as well to try to tweak it a bit  :Smile: 

Nutterpc

----------

## gladex

Guys,

Thanks for the help. I think I've fixed the problem.

It's actually a problem with my kernel configuration and the fact that I have 2GB of RAM.

Apparently using the HIGHMEM option in the kernel slows down the system a lot. I get better performance now that i'm using just the low mem option, but now I can't use that extra GB of RAM.

I've applied the kernel / user space patch, and adjusted user space to be 2GB instead of 1GB. Supposedly the HIGHMEM option doesn't slow down your computer, but I was building the kernel in 20 minutes+ before, and now it finishes in < 4 minutes.

Maybe this because of the fact that the two Xeons shares a single bus and the memory latencies from the extra mappings are more pronounced?

----------

## elpollodiablo

```

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fthread-jumps -fforce-addr -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -fexpensive-optimizations -falign-functions=4 -falign-jumps=4"
```

those are my flags in make.conf.... well, i used them for a while now on my p4 and everything run perfect so far.

i even use those flags to compile my kernel.... maybe u feel like giving it a try

----------

## PrakashP

Try again with highmen and that do cat /proc/mtrr. If all of your 2GB are not at least in write-back, you mtrr is simple set up wrongly. Then you need to delete old mtrr settings and create new one. I don't remember exactly how this has to be done.

Oh, BTW, there are patches for the kernel whichenable you to get 2GB LOWMEM. I guess it is this 2G/2G split or alike.

----------

## gladex

$ cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=2048MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x7e600000 (2022MB), size=  16MB: uncachable, count=1

reg02: base=0x7f600000 (2038MB), size=   8MB: uncachable, count=1

reg03: base=0x7fe00000 (2046MB), size=   2MB: uncachable, count=1

reg04: base=0x7e580000 (2021MB), size=   1MB: uncachable, count=1

reg05: base=0xe8000000 (3712MB), size= 128MB: write-combining, count=1

It looks like the 2GB are available in write-back, though I'm not sure what the output is suppose to look like

----------

## PrakashP

Yes, but i wonder what those uncachable stuff is. Doesn't look too good. Can you try to delete the uncachable regions?

----------

## hardcore

Something I neglected to mention:  have you run memtest86 yet?  If not, I recommend you do.   http://www.memtest86.com/

----------

## gladex

Does the MTRR setup actually affect overall system performance? I get pretty good video playback even with HIMEM.

I will try the memtest86 tonight, I think the RAM should be okay. It seems to function okay now (using lowmem configuration with 1.9GB for kernel space).

----------

## PrakashP

Yes it does. Usually this is one of the causes for the behaviour you are describing.

----------

## iarwain

 *gladex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # # of CPUs + 1
> 
> MAKEOPTS="-j5"

 

You have 2 CPUs. Shouldn't it be "-j3"?

----------

## mike4148

You also might want to try a few other kernels.

----------

## hardcore

 *iarwain wrote:*   

>  *gladex wrote:*   
> 
> # # of CPUs + 1
> 
> MAKEOPTS="-j5" 
> ...

 

He has 2 physical processors, but he has 4 logical processors, since he's running in hyperthreading mode.

----------

## #pfo

 *gladex wrote:*   

> I just installed gentoo a while ago on a new 2xXeon 2.66 system with 2 GB of RAM (ASUS PC-DL motherboard)
> 
> Today I installed essentially the same setup but on an Athlon XP 2700+ with 1 GB of RAM
> 
> Memory is DDR333 in both cases, but i notice the athlon is *much* faster than the dual xeon. I am using -O3 optimization with -march=pentium4 or -march=athlon-xp. 
> ...

 

i have _exactly_ the same problem over here.

i just appeard wenn i started using HIGHMEM.

setup is: 2.8 prescott, 1GB  RAM.

have u solved your issues?

----------

